# 4x4 Edges...



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't ask me if I used the search thing because I did. I couldn't find anything on getting the last 2-4 edge pairs. I have 4 edge pairs in the U layer and D layer, but how do I get the last 4?
There are basically no tutorials on the 4x4. The ones on YouTube barely help me for the edges, they go way too fast and don't explain anything well enough, and you can't even see what they're doing..."put this up, turn that, put it back, do it, put that, and get it, now you have 4 edge pairs." wtf. This is why I gave up learning how to do the 4x4, there is basically nothing anywhere to show me how to do edges.
I tried to read Chris Hardwick's guide, but it's like 237894892347234123784923978 words long and is really confusing, it doesn't just get to the point, it's like overly worded with unnecessary stuff. It would be a lot easier if there was something like, show the basic cases of which cases you'll have, and list the algorithms under them...
Does anyone have any links or something that can help me with edge pairing? (especially the last 2-4 pairs)


----------



## Pedro (Oct 18, 2007)

www.bigcubes.com

did you try that one?


----------



## Todd (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought chris' website was confusing at first too... but once i was able to solve the first 8 edge pairs and put them in the U and D layers the tutorial was pretty easy to follo because there was a section on solving the last 4 edges. You either get 1 of two scenarios, so you only need to know 2 algs.

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/4-step2.html

section 6. I has what you need to know.

The two algs are:
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/4-step2.html#7
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/4-step2.html#4

Having said that there is also the K4 method which might be easier.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 18, 2007)

I would suggest using bigcubes.com for simplicity. I did find Chris's site useful for when you run into the case where you end up solving 3 edges at a time. I would suggest not learning the beginner's method, and go right to 2 edges at a time. It saves a lot moves, and isn't really much harder to understand.


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2007)

I found Chris' webpage very helpful. Try bigcubes if not.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 18, 2007)

or mine cubeloop


----------



## TimMc (Oct 18, 2007)

I put the paired edges in:
LD FD RD BD LF RF RB LB

I pair up the remaining four unpaired edges in the U layer 

If you know how to do pair up 2 or 3 edges at a time then you can just apply that to the last edges. Keep changing the setup until it works for you


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Oct 18, 2007)

TimMc said:


> I put the paired edges in:
> LD FD RD BD LF RF RB LB
> 
> I pair up the remaining four unpaired edges in the U layer
> ...



I don't understand you... Why you have to take the paired edges in LD FD RD BD LF RF RB LB places? :O


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't understand this part either. This is what I do (see my 5x5x5 edge-pairing for more details and/or video. The method is the same)

My first forward-piece is the Left-Front-Down edge.
I use some moves to position the forward matching edge (second forward-piece) at Right-Front-Up.
The edge that is now at Right-Front-Down is my first return-piece.
I do d (bottom two layers), to connect my forward-pieces.
I use some moves to position the return matching edge (second return-piece) at Right-Front-Up.
I do d' (bottom two layers), to connect my return-pieces.

I don't pay attention to the place where I put the paired/matching edges. I just use moves that are short and finger-trick-friendly.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 20, 2007)

Okay, thanks. I'll try bigcubes and cubeloop for 2gen then.


----------

